# Sponge Bob Square "CAT" !!



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

My husband got a new printer, and Oran decided he liked the box.... doesn't it look like we poured him into to it to fit into all the corners like that ? ! :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Made me laugh out loud at my desk! :lol: :lol: 

What a great picture!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Cute! What a perfect fit. 8)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, so cute! :luv


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

hehehehehe what a great pic :luv


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

A bonsai cat!! 8O


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

weluvcookie said:


> A bonsai cat!! 8O


That was a hoax :wink: .


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> That was a hoax :wink: .


Umm, I know... my bonsai comment was a joke.


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

The wavy colors in his fur _do_ make him look like he was poured in!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

weluvcookie said:


> DesnBaby said:
> 
> 
> > That was a hoax :wink: .
> ...


I see, I didn't think you knew about it :? . I hate that thing though :roll: .


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What are you crazy kids talking about? 8O


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

marie73 said:


> What are you crazy kids talking about? 8O


Oh, the bonsai cat thing. Look it up on google :wink: . It was a hoax :roll: , but it is disgusting and disturbing :x .


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the warning.  

I think I'll pass. Being at the dentist is as much distaste as I can handle this week. :?


----------



## Krystalily (Jul 13, 2006)

About the bonsai kitten thing:

http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art20472.asp

While it was disturbing, you had to realize that it WASNT REAL. A lot of people thought it was.


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

My neighbor lady was extremely distraught about the bonsai cat thing and told me about it... she totally believed what the people were "doing" to the cats. I had the fun job of bringing my neighbor around from being totally upset to finally believing that although the pictures were disturbing, they were created by some very talented people who were playing with computers and digital photos. That's all. No cats were hurt in the process like the pictures show. Usually seeing is believing. Not in this case, thankfully.  

But at any rate, my bonsai comment wasn't meant to hijack this thread. Sorry!


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

lol....great pic! Looks like a perfect fit! :lol:


----------

